# VR Fragen



## RtZk (26. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
das Konzept an sich fasziniert mich, jedoch würde ich gerne etwas über die tatsächliche Umsetzung und das Gefühl erfahren.
Wie ist es mit der Bewegungsfreiheit? Z.B muss ich in einem Spiel über ein Feld laufen, ist das überhaupt möglich? Da die Fläche in einem eigenen Raum ja extrem begrenzt ist?
Wie ist es mit den Controllern? Ich kenne zwar schon ein paar Videos, aber wie öffnet man z.B die Hände ohne die Controller los zulassen? Oder muss man dafür einen Knopf drücken?`
Gibt es überhaupt Spiele die etwas taugen? Oder gibt es gute Spiele die sich in der Entwicklung befinden, wie z.B ein MMO oder dergleichen?`

Ach ja und hat man schon irgendetwas davon gehört das VR ohne Bewegung des eigentlichen Körpers entwicklet wird, sprich das die Signale die das Hirn an die Muskeln sendet stattdessen an den "Virtuellen Körper" gesendet werden, sprich das quasi kein Unterschied mehr zwischen der Virtuellen Realität und der Wirklichkeit in Sachen "Steuerung  und Gefühl" besteht? Denn man kann ja z.B auch schon Prothesen steuern.
Oder ist das in extremer Ferne oder gar unmöglich?

Entschuldigung, wenn sich manche Fragen etwas blöd anhören, aber es würde mich interessieren und im Internet habe ich nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## claster17 (26. Mai 2018)

Ich hab selbst nur Erfahrung mit Oculus Rift und Windows Mixed Reality.



RtZk schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit der Bewegungsfreiheit? Z.B muss ich in einem Spiel über ein Feld laufen, ist das überhaupt möglich? Da die Fläche in einem eigenen Raum ja extrem begrenzt ist?



Kommt auf die Spiele an. Es gibt Roomscale, wo du dich bewegen musst und es gibt welche, wo du nur sitzt.
Der Raum, wo du dich bewegen darfst, muss bei der Einrichtung festgelegt werden, damit dir das System sagen kann, wenn du dich den Grenzen näherst.



> Wie ist es mit den Controllern? Ich kenne zwar schon ein paar Videos, aber wie öffnet man z.B die Hände ohne die Controller los zulassen? Oder muss man dafür einen Knopf drücken?



Zugreifen ist lediglich ein Knopf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rift Controller erfassen auch, ob deine Finger dieTriggern oder A/B-Tasten berühren, z.B. für Daumen-hoch oder mit Zeigefinger auf etwas zeigen. Vive müsste das auch haben.



> Gibt es überhaupt Spiele die etwas taugen?



Beat Saber. Macht zumindest mir sehr viel Spaß. Allerdings ist es anstrengend (spätestens nach einer Stunde Pause aufgrund von Schweiß).
Es gibt dazu diverse Videos auf YouTube.


----------



## micha34 (27. Mai 2018)

Habe auch die Rift mit Touch Controller.
Die Fortbewegung geschieht je nach Spiel entweder als "Teleport" oder "Locomotion" da der Bewegungsraum ja naturgemäß eingeschränkt ist.
Die Sensoren erfassen in gewissen Umfang aber auch die eigenen Bewegungen und man könnte im Erfassungsbereich der Sensoren sich auch frei bewegen.
Die Controller haben auch Handschlaufen damit man diese nicht versehentlich wegwirft.Passiert schneller als man denkt.
Auch ist ein Gitternetz für den eigenen,sicheren Bewegungsbereich konfigurierbar.
Ich spiele ohne.

VR muss man ausprobiert haben.Ist schon eine feine Sache.
Hochwertiges Softwareangebot hinkt bei Rift aber leider deutlich hinterher.
Datenhandschuh und ähnliches sind in der Mache wobei man dann die natürlichen Handbewegungen wie im RL nutzt.
Wird wohl auch mal für verschiedene Geräte auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## MetallSimon (28. Mai 2018)

Schau dir am besten einfach mal paar Videos an z.B




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nopAOYOJPi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mir hat z.B Robo Recall total Spaß gemacht, aktuell liegt die Brille aber schon seit einer Weile in der Ecke.
Bewegung geht üblicherweise per Teleportation, sieht man z.B. hier hot Dogs horseshoes & handgrenades


----------



## RtZk (28. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Antworten, das mit dem Datenhandschuh hört sich schon mal super an, scheint aber noch ein wenig zu brauchen. 
Das mit der Teleportation finde ich aber ehrlich gesagt ziemlich bescheiden, für mich heißt es daher in dem Bereich noch mal Geduld haben und in vielleicht 5 Jahren noch einmal schauen.


----------



## micha34 (28. Mai 2018)

Teleport ist eigentlich dazu gedacht,sensible Leute,denen es bei bestimmten Bewegungen etwas schummrig wird zu Unterstützen.
Daneben gibts ja Locomotion das dann ähnlich der üblichen Fortbewegung bei Ego Shootern ist.
Wäre schön wenn alle Spiele so programmiert wären das man beides wahlweise nutzen könnte. "Outbreak" von Contragion VR wird beides beherrschen.Ist aber erst als Demo raus.Da Warte ich schon drauf.

Da wir gerade bei "Motion Sickness" sind,die optischen Reize tricksen bei VR das Gehirn etwas aus so das z.B eine VR  Achterbahnfahrt ebenso auf die Magenkuhle wie eine Echte schlagen kann.Manche kommen darauf nicht klar.
Ebenso kann der VR Sturz von z.B einem Gebäude ähnliches bewirken.

Für mich machen gerade solche Effekte einen besonderen Reiz an VR aus.
Es ist jedenfalls mal ganz was anderes als am Monitor zu Spielen.


----------



## claster17 (28. Mai 2018)

Bei mir setzt beispielsweise nach einer Stunde Assetto Corsa leichte Übelkeit ein, weil meinem Gehirn die G-Kräfte fehlen. Generell komme ich auf Dauer nicht klar mit jeglicher Art von Bewegung, die nicht von meinem eigenen Körper stammt, darunter auch dieses Teleportieren. Vor und zurück sind problemlos möglich, aber Links- und Rechtsdrehung gehen gar nicht.

Hab gerade mal Beat Saber mit einem Lenovo Explorer (Windows Mixed Reality) gespielt. Ich kann nur von diesem System abraten, wenn man die Hände in irgendeiner Form einsetzen muss. Nicht nur sind die Controller unergonomisch, sondern auch das Tracking funktioniert miserabel, sobald die beiden Kameras vorne an der Brille die "Hände" nicht mehr sehen können. Die Touch Controller der Rift hingegen waren wie für meine Hände geschaffen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Antworten, das mit dem Datenhandschuh hört sich schon mal super an, scheint aber noch ein wenig zu brauchen.
> Das mit der Teleportation finde ich aber ehrlich gesagt ziemlich bescheiden, für mich heißt es daher in dem Bereich noch mal Geduld haben und in vielleicht 5 Jahren noch einmal schauen.



Es gibt auch Vorrichtungen, die einem das Laufen auf der Stelle ermöglichen sollen. Zumindest die Virtuix Omni hat mich aber nicht überzeugt und ich vermute, dass sich die Grundprobleme nie lösen lassen werden. Echtes Laufen beinhaltet Gewichtsverlagerungen und Beschleunigungen: Zum Gehen verlagern wir den Schwerpunkt in eine bestimmte Richtung, lassen uns dann in diese Fallen und bewegen die Beine so, dass wir auf dem rechtzeitig umgesetzen zweiten Fuß landen. Kipp-Beschleunigungskombinationen lassen sich aber nicht simulieren. Bis jemand die künstliche Schwerkraft erfindet, wird man sich also auch in VR nur soweit zu Fuß bewegen können, wie es das eigene physische Umfeld zulässt.

Viele dedizierte VR-Titel nehmen darauf Rücksicht und konzipieren ihren Inhalt so, dass nie längere Strecken am Stück zurückgelegt werden müssen. Aber altbekannte Spielkonzepte aus Shootern oder Rollenspielen lassen sich nur zusammen mit einer Bewegungssteuerung in die VR-Welt übertragen.


----------



## RtZk (30. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Vorrichtungen, die einem das Laufen auf der Stelle ermöglichen sollen. Zumindest die Virtuix Omni hat mich aber nicht überzeugt und ich vermute, dass sich die Grundprobleme nie lösen lassen werden. Echtes Laufen beinhaltet Gewichtsverlagerungen und Beschleunigungen: Zum Gehen verlagern wir den Schwerpunkt in eine bestimmte Richtung, lassen uns dann in diese Fallen und bewegen die Beine so, dass wir auf dem rechtzeitig umgesetzen zweiten Fuß landen. Kipp-Beschleunigungskombinationen lassen sich aber nicht simulieren. Bis jemand die künstliche Schwerkraft erfindet, wird man sich also auch in VR nur soweit zu Fuß bewegen können, wie es das eigene physische Umfeld zulässt.
> 
> Viele dedizierte VR-Titel nehmen darauf Rücksicht und konzipieren ihren Inhalt so, dass nie längere Strecken am Stück zurückgelegt werden müssen. Aber altbekannte Spielkonzepte aus Shootern oder Rollenspielen lassen sich nur zusammen mit einer Bewegungssteuerung in die VR-Welt übertragen.



Ich setze einfach mal auf die Hoffnung, dass es in ferner Zukunft möglich sein wird die Signale an die Muskeln abzufangen und sie an einen virtuellen Körper zu senden, sodass wirklich eine andere Realität daraus wird.


----------



## Jimiblu (30. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Vorrichtungen, die einem das Laufen auf der Stelle ermöglichen sollen. Zumindest die Virtuix Omni hat mich aber nicht überzeugt und ich vermute, dass sich die Grundprobleme nie lösen lassen werden.



Das Ding hier bietet mMn nen recht brauchbaren Ansatz (ab 4:30 ca):

The Infinadeck Omnidirectional Treadmill - Smarter Every Day 192 (VR Series) - YouTube

Das Teil ist nicht perfekt, zeigt aber wo der Weg hingehen _könnte_.


----------



## micha34 (31. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich setze einfach mal auf die Hoffnung, dass es in ferner Zukunft möglich sein wird die Signale an die Muskeln abzufangen und sie an einen virtuellen Körper zu senden, sodass wirklich eine andere Realität daraus wird.



Signale an den Muskeln abzufangen wäre problematisch da erst die Bewegung vorausgesetzt wird. damit ist deralte Konflikt zwischen VR und RL wieder vorhanden.
Um das zu Umgehen,müsste der Nutzer komplett ruhig gestellt werden und lediglich Hirnströme umgesetzt werden.
Geht dann so in Richtung "Matrix" oder "Avatar" ?
Ich weiss ja nicht.

Muskelbewegungen lassen sich nach dem Stand der Technik schon abnehmen,die Filmindustrie hat schon komplette Anzüge dafür um Compteranimationen entsprechend Leben einzuhauchen.
Ahnlich diesen Datenhandschuh.

VR als Unterhaltungsmedium ist aktuell schon eine nähere Auseinandersetzung mit der Materie wert.


----------



## RtZk (31. Mai 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Signale an den Muskeln abzufangen wäre problematisch da erst die Bewegung vorausgesetzt wird. damit ist deralte Konflikt zwischen VR und RL wieder vorhanden.
> Um das zu Umgehen,müsste der Nutzer komplett ruhig gestellt werden und lediglich Hirnströme umgesetzt werden.
> Geht dann so in Richtung "Matrix" oder "Avatar" ?
> Ich weiss ja nicht.
> ...



Der Körper an sich bewegt sich in der Filmindustrie aber trotzdem, ja so etwas in die Richtung Matrix oder Avatar meine ich.


----------



## micha34 (31. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Der Körper an sich bewegt sich in der Filmindustrie aber trotzdem, ja so etwas in die Richtung Matrix oder Avatar meine ich.



Tja,wenn du Muskelbewegungen abgreifen willst,müssen die sich schon bewegen.

Die andere,Matrix Variante...

Schicke Idee.

Dann müsste die Weiterleitung zwischen Hirn und Muskeln auch unterbunden werden.Da geht ein Rundumschlag mittels Drogen nur bedingt aber eine Art des
Anästhetikum wird man schon finden.
So wirklich Gesund und Vitaminreich wird diese Art des Zockens aber nicht sein.
Als Spieler möchte ich aber meine eigene CPU auch in Zukunft gerne Überleben.


----------



## RtZk (31. Mai 2018)

Ich würde auch gerne meine eigene CPU überleben  , aber ich würde mich ja auch nicht als Testperson bereitstellen 
Natürlich müsste die Weiterleitung unterbunden werden, ich schrieb ja "Signale an die Muskeln abzufangen", sprich das sie die Muskeln erst gar nicht erreichen.
Aber mal schauen, bis die Hardware dafür bereit ist, ist es die Software und andere Methoden die man dafür benötigen würde vielleicht auch.


----------



## artorias (30. Juli 2018)

VR hat mich dazu gebracht wiede Horror Games zu spielen. Das ist zwar nichts für jeden, aber die Immersion ist der gewöhnlicher Horror Games weit weit überlegen. Wer darauf steht, sollte auf jedenfall einen Blick drauf werfen. Es haut einen echt um.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. August 2018)

Das kann ich bestätigen Artorias. Alleine schon am Beispiel Doom 3. Den Gegnern auf Augenhöhe zu begegnen, haut einem fast aus den Socken. Die Immersion vereinnahmt einen dermaßen, dass ein Vergleich mit gewöhnlicher Monitornutzung völlig unmöglich wird. Und erst in der VR erlebe ich einen Reiz, Horror Spiele zu erleben und zu meistern. Die Beanspruchungen der Nerven und des Durchhaltevermögen ist jedoch enorm. 
Nichts hat mein Eindruck vom "Gaming" so geprägt wie MechWarrior 1, Voodoo 1 Grafikkarte und VR.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (8. August 2018)

ich werfe trotzdem mal das thema motion sickness in den raum... ich habe eine rift und kann kaum spiele spielen in denen ich mich nicht selbst bewege (also quasi mit teleport (das geht noch halbwegs) oder mit "schweben" (kamera wird mit stick bewegt, ohne, dass man sich mit dem körper bewegt) das führt dazu, dass ich die meisten raumschiffspiele, rennsimulationen etc nicht spielen kann, weil mir mehr oder weniger nach 1-30min einfach nur kotzübel wird... (am schlimmsten war subnautica und elite dangerous)


----------



## micha34 (8. August 2018)

proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> ich werfe trotzdem mal das thema motion sickness in den raum...  weil mir mehr oder weniger nach 1-30min einfach nur kotzübel wird



Wie reagierst du denn auch Achterbahn Simulationen?
Wird dir da auch übel und wie ist es bei einer echten Fahrt?
im Prinzip ist es ja erwünscht,wenn das Hirn körperliche Effekte provoziert.
Wenn dir also ebenso schlecht im RL würde und in VR dann auch,wäre das Ziel eigentlich erreicht.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (9. August 2018)

Eine Achterbahnsimulation habe ich nur mal mit psVR ausprobiert, da gabs es sowas wo man in so einer Lohre sitzt und sachen umballern muss, da hatte ich verhältnissmäßig wenig Probleme. Auch bei echten Achterbahnen hatte ich keine Probleme (hab ich aber schon einige JAhre nichtmehr gemacht  ) Das Größte Problem wird sein, dass das "Gesehene" nicht mit dem "Gefühlten" übereinstimmt. Ich habe zB keine Probleme mit Fliegen oder Autofahren, im VR wird mir davon schlecht (Fliegen mehr als Autofahren)

Das erste Spiel was ich auf VR durchgespielt habe und wo ich keine Probleme habe, war Arizona Sunshine. Das ganze Spiel kein Problem gehabt, bis dann die allerletzte Szene kommt wo man (Achtung Spoiler) für ca 15 Sekunden an einem Helikopter in die Luft gezogen wird.... da habe ich dann das erste mal gemerkt, dass es da anscheinend doch Probleme für mich gibt   (Wie gesagt, alles noch ncihts gegen Subnautica... da stand ich nach 5 min Spiel eine Stunde am offenen Fenster um klarzukommen )

Deswegen nutze ich zur Zeit kaum die Rift... nur für Spielereien wie Google Maps (was auch problematisch sein kann wenn ich zu viel durch die Gegend schwebe) oder ab und zu Rennspielen...


----------

